# Ichi the Killer



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2005)

Who has seen this movie? I searched and searched, but didn't find any topics on it. Anyway, I just got done watching it. Apparently it's based off of a manga that I had no idea existed, but nevertheless, it's a very crazy movie. It's super violent, bloody, plenty of prostitute beatings, rapes, and a little bit of sad-mashochistic torture sprinkled on for spice, a real family movie. Anyway, I suggest you rent it, get your mom, grandma, aunts uncles, whatever, pop a bag or two of popcorn, gather round the TV with your children, younger siblings, and random street kids, and watch this next weekend!


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Apr 21, 2005)

This movie was pretty gruesome.. I shouldn't have eaten while watching this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow someone actually saw this movie, or at least admitted to seeing it... I almost gave up on this little thread that could... My favorite part was when the snitch guy took his clothes off. I'm not gay, honest.


----------



## itachi_kage (Apr 22, 2005)

i'm not sure if i saw the first one or the second...i was just weirded out...the dude got wood watching the other guy fight. the blood wasn't too bad i guess, especially if it's based off a manga. wouldn't watch it again though, kind of boring with little story.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 23, 2005)

i own both the anime prequel and the 2 disc special edition of ichi the killer!the movie is awsome!


----------



## Cupboards (Apr 24, 2005)

I saw some previews of this movie and really .. this movie is sick

Gonna have to watch it ..


----------



## kane_x (Apr 24, 2005)

Itchi the Killer is one violent, bloody and gruesome movie. That's why I liked it. My favorite part must be the legendary "tongue cutting" scene.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 25, 2005)

is Ichi 1 anygood?im gonna order it


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Apr 25, 2005)

never seen or heard of it...

also what the hell is in your sig?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 25, 2005)

Heh. I haven't watched the movie. I've read the manga. Some NICE quoteable lines of dialogue in that one...

"Take his corpse to the bathroom and fuck him" - Kakihara to one of his henchmen

I still haven't figured out what's with that old man, though. He's so strange...


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Apr 25, 2005)

saw it, it was alright, i guess. fucking gross, to be sure, but as a movie, it was vastly inferior to, say, Oldboy


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 25, 2005)

Seen the movie, read the manga, it's awesome if you're into that crap, horrible if you're not...


----------



## Rurouni (Apr 25, 2005)

I've read the manga only. I watched the first half of the trailer and stopped it. I'd rather reread the manga ^^;;


----------



## Gunshin (Apr 25, 2005)

Asano Tadanobu is a great actor. I haven't seen him in anything I didn't like.


----------



## junidaime (Apr 25, 2005)

I've seen it...OMFG!! what was up with that little BUFF guy that was brainwashing ichi!?!  Dude like...he like...he broke a dude with his bare hands...and I was like...like...WTF!! :amazed


oh and Omnistrife, your sig is the scariest thing I've seen...EVER! :amazed


----------



## Lammy (Apr 26, 2005)

Hehehe yeah it's one of my favourite movies. I've got the special editoon 2 disc one, I've seen the unedited, seen the prequel, and the anime, and read the manga. The movie and anime aint that gorey... it's pretty cool though. Jijii is ace, lol when he stripped off I totally didn't expect that at all! And what does everyone think to the movie ending? Pretty strange huh?

And Asano is a great actor, he really plays a different Kakihara well. Though Kakihara in the manga and anime is nothing like the movie (he's more crazy over the top etc) and the manga is quite sick. It has harm times 10, plus penis abuse.

The prequel isnt that great, it looks like it was shot on DV and looks cheap compared  to the original, but it's alright. No where near as violent but if you sit back you'll enjoy it.


----------



## NekkiBasara (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah this movie was the shit...the ending was fuckin weird as hell ...i havent seen the anime at all and didnt know it was based on a manga....kakihara one of the coolest characters


----------



## ReMiXau (Apr 26, 2005)

when i first saw a preview for it i jsut had to have this movie.. a bt tracker later and i had it and loved it!
i took it to a mates place put it on the projecter and people just looked at me really weird lol guess they didnt like it.
i just about got kicked out of college for putting this on the shared drive too!
guess its a touchy movie for some people lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2005)

The ending was pretty strange to say the least... now if only Rock Lee would trade his green jump suit for the suit Ichi was wearing, then he would be a killer ninja.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 27, 2005)

where can  i get the manga of it?


----------



## YamiB. (Apr 27, 2005)

Whenever I try to watch this movie it always happens to be really late so I fall asleep. Last time I made it to the tounge cutting scene.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 25, 2005)

I know this thread is dead, but can someone explain to me what the fuck the ending was about?!!!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, one idea is that Kakihara committed suicide because it was the last thrilling act of masochism he could do. He'd done all the other pain-inflicting stuff to himself (and others); suicide was the final frontier, the ultimate high, however I no longer agree with that simple conclusion.  
I looked at the film carefully several times I retained certain things that indicate this; real and unreal are the same in the film.

Every character seems to be living some sort of dream. Everyone seems to be manipulated by Jijii. There's a particular sequence in the film that indicates this, for me.
The ramen restaurant scene:

Cut - Kaneko sitting in front of Ichi
Cut - Ichi looks behind Kaneko and sees Kakihara
Cut - The camera pulls off Kakihara to Kaneko again, and we hear Takeshi speaking to him
Cut - We see Takeshi in front of Kaneko
Cut - Kaneko talks to him and starts eating his ramen
Cut - Shot is Kaneko eating, in front of Ichi, who seems to have heard Kaneko's words to Takeshi (?!)
Cut - Ichi starts eating the ramen

Cut - Jijii running with his plastic mask trough the street (apparently it's night)
Cut - Crow flying off a nest (still seemingly night)

Cut - Ichi sleeping, head layed on Jijii's shoulder in a large room on a big building.
Notice that Jijii is in front of Ichi, sitting in the sofa, but when Ichi runs off the apartment, Jijii appears from the room behind where Ichi was sitting. From a bedroom. Perhaps Jijii woke up at that point and we were watching his dream?

It can be that the dream was of Kakihara's (or maybe that bathtub scene was in fact a hell, and Kakihara was dead?, or morelikely it was him "waking up" one of those things where the whole thing was a dream, or at least part of it. That scene is critical (and a bit scary) but I can not surmize what all it implies. My best conclusion of Jiji killing himself is that he was part of Ichi's mind, he is an individual with a very fractured mind....

The whole film does have this dream "logic" and feel, if you will. Like as if everything strangely makes sense, but one can't explain quite how...

Read the Manga.
You find the meaning yourself.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 25, 2005)

I knew it was a manga! The movie felt like an adaptation! What I don understand, even though u pointed it out, is specifically why Jiiji hanged himself, wat was wit da bathtup scene, and who was dat guy at the end which the crow flew by and then went straight 2 credits? Plus, wat exactly happened 2 Ichi and Takeshi?


----------



## cloin (Nov 25, 2005)

If you think _Ichi's_ ending is bizarre or open-ended, just try watching Miike's film _Gozu_.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2005)

Some think that Jiji was killed by takeshi who was the kid you saw last before the credits. Another ldea is that it was a part of Ichi's or Takeshi!?'s mind that die in a mental sense.... 
The bathtub scene to me seems like Kakihara is just waking up, thus it is very significant, it may invalidate some of what has haped in the the movie, the idea that it is hell becose they showed him dead on the pavement is rather vage and unconclusive.  Thus I tend to belive he is in a bath tub in reality, and an untold amount of the film wa his day dream or something.  It's hard to draw solid conclusions so just find whatever suits you best, and go with it. I won't go on about any other more off the wall theories now....

BTW DAMN YOU for putting that pic in your sig, put some spoiler tags around it or something.........that was the freakiest part of the movie, yes yes I realize thats your objective....also I may want to take it over if you find a new image for that spot....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 26, 2005)

lol, jus deleted da movie. I'm gonna be keepin dat sig for awhile. Anyways, thanks for that info. But can I know something. If the boy at the end was Takeshi, how the hell did he grow soo fast? And how was he able to defeat the muscle bound Jiiji? Or was dat part of Kakihara's dream since dat seemed to be alittle confusing.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 27, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> it's a very crazy movie. It's super violent, bloody, plenty of prostitute beatings, rapes, and a little bit of sad-mashochistic torture sprinkled on for spice, a real family movie.


I luv it... extremely violent, bloody, rapes, p*d*p****, licks cut off dick, berserk, evil-laughed, ETC........... IS my favorite, dude... I laughed this is funny movie.... awesome...  seeeee Dimezanime's very nice siggy.

anyone loves Yakuza have in Ichi The Killer series. wanna join Yakuza FC.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

Takeshi, how the hell did he grow soo fast? And how was he able to defeat the muscle bound Jiiji? 
It may not have been takeshi that defeated jiji, It's hard to say what the relations between jiji, takeshi and Ichi are.....


----------



## shizuru (Nov 27, 2005)

i've got it on dvd and iv only watched it once i thought it was really good (anime movie im talking about) i should really see the live action one as well....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 27, 2005)

they made an anime for it? And Kakihara, why would Ichi assist Takeshi in killing Jiiji? wat did Jiiji do 2 Takeshi directly? [Indirectly because he got Ichi 2 provoke Takeshi's father]. Takeshi was beaten him up last I saw him. When Jiiji looked up towards the sky while next to Kakihara's dead body, I was thinking that maybe Takeshi somehow killed Ichi, and Jiiji realized that there was nothing left for him to do...


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

I did't mean to say that Ichi assisted takeshi, I also like to try to draw conclusions that involve charachters being one, like say, takeshi is part of ichi or jiji.....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 28, 2005)

ah, u really had me going there 2 noe da truth! Damn u!)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

What, its as good as the true, theorys are the best we can do and if one appears to make sense and suit you, then it _is _, at least for all intents and purposes.....
I'll watch the movie again on cristmas break and see if I can find out anything new........


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 28, 2005)

iight, got ya.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2005)

Loved this movie.

My views:*Sorry, I don't remember the names*

I think the one former cop(Jiji?) is basically all the characters, more or less.

I think he had witnessed the main gal get raped in the way he had Ichi brainwashed, but wasn't strong enough, so used Ichi(who was beyond crazy)

I think he felt guilty for enjoying watching her get raped so invented Ichi in his mind.

I think that the Boss Asano DID run off with the money, and that the other characters were part of Jiji's other personality.

Kakihara might have been the one true character other than Jiji.

After believing Ichi killed Kakihara, Jiji looked happy. But then it shows no head wound and Jiji realizes it was just a dream and hangs himself.

Later, we see Kakihara in his bathtub, probably miserable. Being Asano was gone and no one had killed him.

But its hard to say. Takashi Miike loves screwing with our brains(see any of his other movies)


----------



## Quoll (Feb 10, 2006)

Just saw the movie and loved it. I'm in the middle of checking out the interpretations of the ending b/c it was a wtf moment for me.


----------



## II_uZumaki_II (Feb 13, 2006)

Yea Ive seen it.I own it as well.I love Takashi Miike's films.Another one to check out is Audition.Some might think it moves too slow,but whatever,I liked it.Especially the end


----------



## xKazex (Feb 13, 2006)

I saw it with a friend who had read the manga. They ended up saying the manga was better. I didn't like it very much. Its not because there was too much gore, I was expecting more gore. But it's not only that, the whole thing got really boring part way through, and I didn't really care for it. Then again this was right after watching "Ricki-Oh: The Story of Ricky" and if any of you have seen that movie... you know damn well its a hard act to follow.

Kakihara's biting scene was pretty hilarious xD


----------



## Angelus (Feb 14, 2006)

I've watched this movie a while ago and didn't like it. The only really good thing about this movie was the guy who played kakihara, he did quite a good job.

I love the manga though; a must read in my opinion.


----------



## hoekage (Feb 14, 2006)

I've seen it. One of the sickest movies i've seen the last week . No seriously there were some scenes i couldn't watch. Like the woman whose nipples get cut  off. But sometimes the movie is quite humourous. Like when Kakihara cuts off his tongue and seconds later he speaks on the phone in such a hilarious way.
It's like someone in a previous post said. If you're into gore and takeshi miike then watch otherwise just let it be


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2006)

The movie is about a weird Japanese guy in a ninja Turtles costume, with axes in his shoes. (roughly)

He loves to watch women get raped, and often times ejaculates at the sight of it, and also ejaculates later in the movie at the sight of excessive violence. He's one twisted puppy!

Basically, he goes around killing people a lot, and this guy Kakihara is trying to fnid him, because he's a masochist. Eventually they meet up, and make beautiful music together.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

They do form a sidewalk group called 'ichi the killer'
The guy in my sig is Kakihara.......


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 28, 2006)

Just watched this movie a few days ago.  I loved the dark comedy sprinkled throughout it and the character of Kakihara was pretty interesting as was twisted Ichi.  I especially enjoyed the ambiguous ending left open for interpretation.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

Indeed a great movie must have a great ending....

Its at the top of my list, particularly fuled by Kaki, thus my name here......and many other places as well....


----------



## opssmk (Mar 28, 2006)

yes the manga and the movie both are absolutely great.......thats all there is to it......and yes its demented and sick..... XD
....plus the movie sickness is nothing compared to the manga....

and kakihara roxs.........in a wried kinda ....way...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

> ....plus the movie sickness is nothing compared to the manga....


 That's typical, but the movie has the Ultimate Kakihara! yea,


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 28, 2006)

Yea great Movie and mang reading it right now at


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

Yea, Band of the Hawk dose all the sweetest manga.......


----------



## opssmk (Mar 28, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> That's typical, but the movie has the Ultimate Kakihara! yea,



agree, he is way cooler in the movie ~


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

And he is so cool that he also powers the movie, it would be weaker if it was a different kakihara


----------



## nibs (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a thing for violent movies. Maybe that's because I'm a peaceful, friendly person in real life. Anyway, Ichi the Killer is one of the best films I've seen, and you're right about Kakihara being one of its highlights.

That film messed up my brain.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

> That film messed up my brain.


 No, it just made you aware you were fucked up.....


----------



## hazakura (Mar 31, 2006)

miike takashi is awesome!!
he also has a cameo in the movie Hostel if anyone noticed


----------



## Quoll (Mar 31, 2006)

The manga is pretty good. You readin it too Kaki?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2006)

Yea, I've picked it up again, have not gotten far but I'll finish soon.....yea its pretty nice.....but the Kakihara is not as good as Tadanobu Asano....


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Mar 31, 2006)

I loved the movie and picked up Ichi the killer episode 0 (anime).  It's sicker than the movie in some ways.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 4, 2006)

Man I was trying to get my hands on this movie ages ago but didn't, same with Oldboy. And now few months later guess what, my bro has had it for some time now and he didn't even tell me. So he sended me Oldboy and omfg it was awesome! Oldboy made me want to see more Asian movies so I downloaded Ichi the Killer and ROFLMAO. It was kickass like hell!!!

I hope there will be a english version of it with Sean Connery DDDDDDDD


----------



## nibs (Apr 4, 2006)

I think they're making an American remake of Old Boy, but I don't see the point really. It's a top-notch movie, you can't make it any better.

As for the Ring, the Japanese original feels a bit cheap (I like it though), so I can understand the reasoning behind filming it again. But with Old Boy, it's pointless. Even more so with Ichi the Killer.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

> I think they're making an American remake of Old Boy, but I don't see the point really. It's a top-notch movie, you can't make it any better.


 Where did you hear that? hmmmm pointless indeed....a theatrical relece would be cool though....


----------



## nibs (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess somebody told me about it. I searched the Internet for some info just now, but all articles reporting on the possible remake are quite old. Maybe the production was delayed or abandoned altogether.

Here's a part of an interview with Park Chan-Wook, Old Boy director:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin Lin, director of the 2002 Asian-American Sundance-hit, Better Luck Tomorrow, has been attached to direct the Old Boy remake, stateside. With a slew of Asian remakes in the offing, including Scorsese's remake of Hong Kong cop thriller Infernal Affairs, and The Grudge remake currently on our screens in the UK, it arguably seems the best testament to an East Asian film these days lies in open-chequebook faith that it can travel. But how does Park feel about the remake potential of his movie? His answer is strikingly honest. "Of course, I hope no great film director can remake my film better than me! When I bought the right to make the film [from the Manga] I bought the full rights, with no restrictions. I want to give whoever makes the remake the same freedom."


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 4, 2006)

A remake takes away some of the original startle ability the story had.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 4, 2006)

I downloaded this film and watched it last week. I enjoyed it overall. I actually thought that the OTT blood and gore made it more entertaining, in a comic sort of way..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd watch a remake of Old Boy. It couldn't be all that bad...


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

It probably will not happen.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2006)

If it did happen though, I'd watch it.

I might also watch another Ichi the Killer. Although, one was quite enough!


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 4, 2006)

Try the anime series.  Ichi the killer episode 0


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

The anime was OK, the Movie is the best thoght, hmmmm


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 9, 2006)

I just saw this movie the other day, Takashi Miike makes some insane movies.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, he dose and who can deny that this is his best .....


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

Yea, its a good one, and not too long so check it.


----------



## Quoll (Jul 8, 2006)

The manga is pretty good. Makes a lot more sense than the movie.


----------



## NosferatuZodd (Jul 9, 2006)

btw what was up with what they did to jijii in the movie that was nothing like the manga ??


----------



## Quoll (Jul 9, 2006)

I think that the director threw in some stuff just to live up to his reputation.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 9, 2006)

i also heard they are going to remake Old Boy, and wtf do Hollywood have to remake everything?like the ring,it had been released in a year or something and they remake it,instead of just showing the original good one


----------



## NosferatuZodd (Jul 9, 2006)

its only becuase they are running out of ideas lol ... something that will bring in a lot of money for them


----------



## Quoll (Jul 9, 2006)

Hollywood has been remaking everything that gets recognition somewhere else for the past few years.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 23, 2006)

this movie is fuuuuuuuucked up...... how i love it <3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2006)

Its a classic combination....hmmm if I keep rewatching it I'll know it by heart..


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 3, 2012)

Bump... Oldboy I ll let ya finish but Ichi is the best movie of all time of all time...


----------



## Bear Walken (May 3, 2012)

Necrobump!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

I came.


----------

